# Overwhelmed



## Dawn0103 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello all! I have been lurking for awhile but haven't found situations like ours so I felt it was time to post. We are an American family (47, 43, 13, 11) living in Denver, Colorado. We are looking to retire overseas in 5 years but will retain our home in Denver for residency and Medicaid/Medicare issues for my son (And us later on). I have been searching every continent and feel that Malaysia and southern Spain are the top contenders. We plan to get to a top three list and then do extended stays for research before picking one. (My daughter and I have traveled extensively so Asia is not as exotic to us as it might be for my husband and son.) Below is our list of things we are looking for in a location (and which I feel malaysia has covered easily). I am wondering if anyone has feedback on areas within Malaysia to help narrow the field.

- open to foreigners, ie not xenophobic
- good blend of expats and locals
- While I would like to live more integrated, I imagine an expat community or more western style home would help the husband and kids feel "at home".
- good internet (for family and possibly work if my husband keeps up some level of connection)
- personal safety (at home, in a vehicle, out and about). I lived in India and have spent quite a bit of time in Singapore, China and Japan so I am not unaware of road craziness but do want some semblance of safety and real Emt / hospital.
- legal to homeschool 
-decent housing for $300,000 usd (preferably with no steps, minimal steps or elevator)
- activities for each of us ( golf, biking, hiking, fishing, hunting, skiing, snorkel, scuba, beach, ride horses, reading, local sites/history, dinners out, theater, local arts, museums, markets, other kids, etc...)
- places to volunteer 
- ability to hire support staff (my son has significant special needs - he uses a walker / cane and can do steps with assistance.)
- good medical facilities (my sons situation is stable but would feel better knowing there was something reasonably close).
- international airport in order to continue seeing the world
- reasonable cost of living expenses
- relative ease in everyday activities, ie grocery store/ market, paying bills, banking, etc
- we are not big city people 


Currently, thinking about Penang, Cameron Highlands, way outskirts of Kuala Lumpur but really open to ideas from those of you that are there.

Thanks in advance. I apologize for the long post. (Also for any typos - using an iPad at the airport.)
Dawn


----------



## juichuan (Apr 13, 2014)

hi Dawn, introduce you to my area called Kota Kemuning, located in the city called Shah Alam, just 30 minutes drive from Kuala Lumpur. A very nice township with hospital, schools, a lake for recreation activities, hyper market, wet market, shops for grocery and lots of variety of eateries.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Dawn0103 said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking for awhile but haven't found situations like ours so I felt it was time to post. We are an American family (47, 43, 13, 11) living in Denver, Colorado. We are looking to retire overseas in 5 years but will retain our home in Denver for residency and Medicaid/Medicare issues for my son (And us later on). I have been searching every continent and feel that Malaysia and southern Spain are the top contenders. We plan to get to a top three list and then do extended stays for research before picking one. (My daughter and I have traveled extensively so Asia is not as exotic to us as it might be for my husband and son.) Below is our list of things we are looking for in a location (and which I feel malaysia has covered easily). I am wondering if anyone has feedback on areas within Malaysia to help narrow the field.
> 
> - open to foreigners, ie not xenophobic
> Hundreds if not thousands of foreigners are retired here in Malaysia and mostly are on the MM2H program (Malaysia My 2nd Home). It gives you a 10 years visa and still keeping your US passport. Google for Malaysia MM2H and you can read more on the requirement.
> ...


No worries for the long posts


----------

